# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  eidanyoson

## Pulgas

*¿Qué pasa? ¿Os pusistéis de acuerdo para nacer los tres el mismo día?*
*En fin,*
*F E L I C I D A D E S,*
*compañero*
*Y que cumplas uno más (el año que viene), porque como empieces a cumplirlos de dos en dos me pillas enseguida.*
*Un abrazo.*

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Muy feliz cumpleaños, los mejores momentos y a pasarla muy bien.
abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## Ritxi

Ese Eidan, ese Eidan es, es...

 :Party: 


He aqui a uno de los más viejos del lugar

----------


## AHC

Para nuestro Don Jhonson....FELICIDADES !!!!!!!!!!!!!

y Buen Año !!!

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Iban

> Para nuestro Don Jhonson....


Sí, el de los champús Johnson&Johnson, clavadito clavadito.


*Feliciplop*, *plop*...

*Plopicidades", *dades*.

----------


## Magnano

Se le desea al mejor bailarin del foro el mejor cumpleaños que pueda desear o tener

un abrazo

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades!!!! Eidan!!!!!

----------


## pujoman

Vaya Vaya...otro mas de la quinta de los 15 de enero!!! (como si no lo supiera ya xDD)

Eidan, no te preocupes, somos 3 Vs muchos...si te atacan con lo de la edad nos fusionamos y conquistamos el foro! 

Felicidades Mr Eidan!!!!!

saludos!!

----------


## Juantan

Jooo feliz cumple!!!

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Eidan :Smile1:

----------


## Némesis

¡¡Felicidades!!!!!

PD. &#218;ltimamente, cuando felicitamos a alguien, ese alguien es el último que se digna a aparecer...

----------


## eidanyoson

GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uf!, es que en mi cumpleaños el administrador me dio el día libre... para una vez.... ¡como os ponéis :P

----------


## Ming

Bueno, pues yo llego todavía más tarde  :Oops: 

Felicidades Eidan  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pero a ti te perdono, por la noche sudorosa aquella  :Cool1: 

Gracias Ming.  :001 302:

----------


## Magnano

> Pero a ti te perdono, por la noche sudorosa aquella


Para los que no sabemos de que va es algo mas que violento

----------


## Ming

> Para los que no sabemos de que va es algo mas que violento


Ojo, que yo tampoco se de que va  :117: 

PD. Eidan, ¡¡¡que acordamos mantenerlo en secreto!!!
PPD. ¡Anda ya los mensajes!

----------


## Perfil Borrado

vaya... bueno, tarde, pero felicidades.

----------

